# A Guy Who Paid For American foulbrood



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Burn them.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i thought antibiotics were against the law in australia?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds like they should just be destroyed and yes you should avoid using any of his comb. It may well be, though, what you saw and smelled wasn't even AFB but just moldy and fermenting comb. Wrapping boxes tightly in plastic is NOT the proper way to store comb.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Look for and read the New Zealand research on AFB. As part of their study they introduced AFB into a yard and the results were clear. Burn the equipment (although boxes are low concern and can be "cleaned"), read the research and spread the word, not the disease.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

BeemasterG said:


> Hi all, i worked for a beekeeper who a few months ago purchased 6 pallets of infected boxes and took them back to his home town and bee shed, his intentions was to have them radiated be using them, but around 6 weeks ago ( without radiating the boxes) we took them out to use them on beehives that were "suspect" AFB anyway, every hive got a dose of antibiotics.
> 
> Since quitting not long after (for unrelated reasons) i have brought some bee boxes myself that wont be anywhere near his hives by the way, and in doing my own reasearch i discovered the true seriousness of the disease and that antibiotics only mask the problem.
> 
> ...



Why not radiated the use the woodware :s And why did you buy AFB woodware :s And yes at will infected alll his extraction equipment and into his other hives


Hope this help you 
http://youtu.be/05tCHtUyNHM

http://youtu.be/wyiaV222JoQ



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Beemasterg is antibiotics for AFB treatment legal in Australia? If not, best thing you can do is report him.

If it is legal, nothing you can do but I'd avoid him like the plague, or you will probably end up sorry.

It's a sad fact of human psychology, that most people deal with their AFB, but the odd person comes along who for whatever reason is "different", they never eradicate it properly, and spend their lives infecting everybody else.


----------

